# SS 13.11.21 - Larcher #2



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Thomas Larcher (1963-)

Symphony no. 2 "Kenotaph"

I. Allegro
II. Adagio
III. Scherzo. Molto allegro
IV. Introduzione. Molto allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This weekend we will listen quite a new symphony from Thomas Larcher. There is quite a new recording of this symphony by Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra and guess what - I am in the audience . Thomas was also there, but I didn't talk with him. Picture in Wikipedia here is from the same location.

This might be for completists only, because the symphony is modern. However after a couple listening sessions at least I started to enjoy of it. Hope you too.









youtube:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give the Ondine version a try via streaming
Never heard of this composer before so here goes


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have only heard a little of Larcher's work - I have one disc of his piano music on the shelves but I am not familiar with his orchestral pieces.
Time will be tight this week but I will try and give the work a listen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never heard it so will try the You Tube


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Hannu Lintu conducting the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra.

This is my first encounter with Thomas Larcher's music.

Lyrical, conservative, approachable, with many inventive gestures and harmonic moments. The music depicts both coercive and elegiac emotions.

I really like this symphony! Great SS choice!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will listen to the BBC recording on You Tube. A first-time hearing this composer.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I know a few of Larcher's pieces - one of the quartets, Böse Zellen (a kind of piano concerto) and Still (a viola concerto) - and find his music interesting and attractive but I don't know this symphony. I will listen to the BBC recording by streaming.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The lowest participation in weeks.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I noticed that, too, which is strange because Larcher's music is quite approachable. My own doubts about it have focused on how much substance there is to it. I must say, though, the the symphony didn't do a lot for me. Maybe some listened to a bit and decided not to participate?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have managed to give the Lintu a couple of plays this afternoon and the piece confirms what I suspected - I as a general comment like Larcher's work. I enjoyed this piece but, and its a minor quibble if he had made the piece a little more concise it would have been even better in my view.
I see Larcher as one of those composers that is stuck between a rock and a hard place is so much as he may not be radical enough to please those listeners inclined towards a modernist standpoint yet maybe regarded as a bit hard to crack for many whose preferences lie with composers from earlier eras.
Nice to hear something new from a known composer - good selection.


----------

